# Concealment holsters



## figaroni

Like a previously stated in another thread I recently purchased my very first Kimber. A Tactical Pro II 9mm. Ive been a Glock and Glock only guy for a long time. Useing them for duty and for ccw. But i would like to start carrying my new Kim but cant seem to find a good holster. As with all my glocks i use Blackhawk Serpalock holsters for work and with my G26 i use a Clipdraw Belt Clip. I use this becuase ther is now bulk of a holster down my pants or i dont have to buy one size larger pants to fit pistol and holster. I would like to do the same thing with my Kim, but do not want to modify this pistol at all. Are there any small. really thin clip in holosters out there. I want it to be soft as possible as well. I have noticed with my Serpas that the slides get all scratched up and the finish begins to look dull after awhile. I want this one to be a nice and new looking as possible. Any help would be appresciated. Thank you.


----------



## Pistolero

Probably not what you are looking for but here it is anyways. H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks makes an IWB Tuckable holster called the DC Tuckable. Because of the wide spacing of the clips, the holster is amazingly thin where the gun sits. It is not "soft" like you requested. It is, however, a relatively comfortable and VERY secure rig that will require no mods to your gun. Mine is currently being built by HBE Owner Eric Larsen and I'll post pics when it arrives. You need a solid rig for big guns like these. My CZ SP-01 Tactical weighs in just under three pounds with a fully loaded, 18 rd magazine.










http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson

You ever check out the site Cop Quest? I have bought a few rigs from them. They have a bunch of reputable makers and the site name alone tells you that they sell things mainly to people that carry weapons all day.

There's also one called Cops Plus that I have used.

Both of these sites are not LEO only or anything but they do have some things that are LEO exclusive.

I use a Gould 810 IWB that originally built for a commander length 1911 but I've used it with my fill size 1911's and it worked pretty well. I also have a Bianchi 3S Pistol Pocket that is pretty easy to wear. There are many others there to look at. I like the Cops Plus site a little better but mainly because I like the way it navigates a little more.

They both are worth the look. I've got gun leather at both cheaper there than I could find it anywhere else.

Link to Cops Plus

Link to Cop Quest


----------



## figaroni

Thanks Dj, no ive never heard of them but ill go check them out riht now.


----------



## figaroni

Also when i go to buy a holster, what do i have? Is the Pro a compact and the Ultra a subcompact? I noticed that my Pro is only 4". Is that what that means?


----------



## Lucky13

QUOTE "...Mine is currently being built by HBE Owner Eric Larsen and I'll post pics when it arrives."










Have you received your holster? I would like to order one of these from Eric, but, have some questions first and have been trying to make contact with him. Left him a message and emailed him twice (got one response saying he would call, but, never heard from him). Is he very busy or still behind? I heard he had some problems in the past.


----------



## zhurdan

I ordered a Kirkpatrick Hidden Defense holster. It's similar to the one you are looking at and also similar to the Mitch Rosen VersaMax2. I was able to use a VM2 that belongs to a friend and the Kirkpatrick I bought is just about as nice as far as detail, and just as good as far as function. It's also only $80.

Zhur


----------



## Lucky13

Thanks for the info. I received a call back from Erik at HBE and he informed me he has approximately seven weeks worth of orders he is working on. So, he answered all my questions, made some suggestions, and took my order. Said he would call when he was starting work on it to ask for payment. Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## Pistolero

Lucky13, Mine hasn't arrived just yet but it should shortly. It is paid for anyways. I'm also looking forward to this holster -it's not easy concealing a three pound pistol! I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Two 10's

Pistolero said:


> Probably not what you are looking for but here it is anyways. H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks makes an IWB Tuckable holster called the DC Tuckable. Because of the wide spacing of the clips, the holster is amazingly thin where the gun sits. It is not "soft" like you requested. It is, however, a relatively comfortable and VERY secure rig that will require no mods to your gun. Mine is currently being built by HBE Owner Eric Larsen and I'll post pics when it arrives. You need a solid rig for big guns like these. My CZ SP-01 Tactical weighs in just under three pounds with a fully loaded, 18 rd magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/


Fine looking setup.


----------



## Lucky13

Here it is, my Pro CDP 2 in my new HBE Leatherworks DC Tuckable. The new Kimber grips made by Carbon Creations were a Fathers Day gift from the wife.


----------

